# Is this a good food? (Bosch)



## Manca (Nov 4, 2016)

What do you think about this food for a gsd puppy?

Maxi Junior - bosch Tiernahrung

Any recommendations?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Though it is wheat free, it is does have maize (corn). Also the only meat is chicken which is okay if your pup has no problems with that.
I feed Solid Gold so for a gsd puppy I would either feed their Wolf Cub or one of their all life stages food like Barking At The Moon which is what I feed my gsd.

The dog food advisor is a good site to compare foods:

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Manca (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. The problem is that most of that food isn't available here (I'm from Europe) and I have a hard time finding food that's appropriate for a large breed puppy - that has 0,7-1,2% calcium, not too much calories and up to 27% protein.

Would it be ok if I feed this one and use cooked beef/pork/fish, etc as a training reward?

With corn being on fifth place - how can I know how much there is actually? Since the first ingredient (fresh poultry) is 25% of the feed, I assume there can't be that much corn.

Should I be careful about anything else about his food - or is the calcium, calorie intake and protein level the most important?

I plan on feeding raw diet once he's an adult. 

I'm getting him in January, so I have some time to pick the right kibble for him.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

The fresh poultry would be farther down on the list once it is processed. Meat contains a lot of water so by the time that is removed the weight has dropped, it is no longer the 1st ingredient by weight. It's a bit of a trick food companies use to make a food look better than it is. 

Here is a good article about it:

3 Bull$hit Moves Revealed: How Pet Foods Hide Crappy Proteins - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Manca (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow, that's a smart marketing trick...

What about this one?
https://markus-muehle.de/en/cold-pressed-dog-food/black-angus-junior/

Does it matter which animal(s) the protein is coming from?


----------

